# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Lucid and non-lucid dreamers wanted for an online experiment!

## skolax

Dear Dreamers,

We, researchers at Heidelberg University, are conducting an online study on motor learning effects during sleep and are actively looking for the participants!

It is a single night experiment to be accomplished at home. You will be assigned to one of four groups: (1) lucid dream practice group (if you are a frequent lucid dreamer); (2) physical practice group; (3) mental practice group or (4) no practice group. Participants in all four groups will be asked to do a brief online test in the evening and in the morning. If you are assigned to the physical or mental practice groups, you will need to practice the task either physically or in your mind after awakening at night. If you are assigned to the no practice group, you won't need to do any practice and if you are a lucid dreamer, you will be asked to practice the task in a lucid dream.

If you are interested to participate, please fill an initial questionnaire: Motor Learning Study ::

Further information will be sent by email.

If you have any questions, please contact [email protected]

Thank you very much for your help! It is very much needed and appreciated!

Tadas Stumbrys
Heidelberg University
e: [email protected]
w: Tadas Stumbrys &ndash; psychologist | lucid dream researcher

----------

